# Hardtail Rahmen 26"



## jgleuck (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

habe nun sehr viel hier im Forum gelesen aber bin leider noch nicht so ganz fündig geworden für:

*Kinder MTB Hardtail Rahmen für Kind mit 65 cm Innenbeinlänge und Größe 1,40m*.

Ich habe einige Threads hierzu gefunden, leider größtenteils schon älter und meist sind die Rahmen gar nicht mehr verfügbar / links gehen nicht mehr.
Unabhängig davon wäre die Frage welche Laufradgröße man für die oben genannten Größen bereits einsetzen kann. Mein Sohnemann fährt derzeit ein Kubike 24er und möchte nun eines mit Federgabel. Grund dafür ist, dass ich mit ihm nun mehrfach Trailer gefahren bin und er gesehen hat, dass Federgabeln ja nicht nur Optik sind . Im Vordergrund steht für mich Mal abgesehen von der Gabel aber, dass das Bike insgesamt leicht sein sollte. Der Rahmen sollte daher bereits in diese Richtung gehen.

Habt ihr Vorschläge und Bezugsquellen?

Z.b. Rahmen von vpace kann man derzeit nicht ordern. Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand einen Rahmen "rumliegen"?

Über jegliche Hilfe wäre ich daher sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Jakob


----------



## Ivenl (14. März 2021)

Im Prinzip gibt's genau deine Frage einmal im Monat . Meistens ist die Antwort Cube Access, günstiger Rahmen mit guter Geometrie, wahrscheinlich neu nur in 27,5 zu bekommen, bei eBay Geistern aber auch häufiger noch 26' Versionen rum.
Eben im Bikemarkt eingestellt:





						Kinder Fahrrad: 90 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kinder Fahrrad ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 90 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jgleuck (14. März 2021)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe wie gesagt einige Threads hierzu gefunden, die aber entweder auf bereits ausgelaufen Bikemarkt Aktionen verweisen oder eben auf Rahmen die nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Ebenfalls wollte ich kein Komplettbike, da ich das Bike gerne mit meinem Sohn aufbauen würde um ihm die Technik zu zeigen.

Cube Access ist ja derzeit offensichtlich nur noch als 27,5 verfügbar. Gibt es denn sonst alternativen?

Wäre denn 27,5 für die oben genannten Körpermaße fahrbar?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe wie gesagt einige Threads hierzu gefunden, die aber entweder auf bereits ausgelaufen Bikemarkt Aktionen verweisen oder eben auf Rahmen die nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Ebenfalls wollte ich kein Komplettbike, da ich das Bike gerne mit meinem Sohn aufbauen würde um ihm die Technik zu zeigen.
> 
> Cube Access ist ja derzeit offensichtlich nur noch als 27,5 verfügbar. Gibt es denn sonst alternativen?
> 
> Wäre denn 27,5 für die oben genannten Körpermaße fahrbar?


Ja ist fahrbar wenn die geo das hergibt. Meine Tochter ist seit 1,37 auf 27,5er xs tyee unterwegs . Aktuell um 1,43

Vergleich zu meinem L rahmen

Und ja es wird ordentlich bewegt..  aber auch genau so auf normalen Touren...


----------



## Ivenl (14. März 2021)

Ja das geht mit nem 13/14' Rahmen. 26' bietet den Vorteil der sehr günstigen Gebrauchtteile, ist aber eigentlich Out. Gute 26' Mäntel zu finden hat mich zuletzt 5 Monate und viel Glück gekostet.
Was willst du den ungefähr ausgeben?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ja das geht mit nem 13/14' Rahmen. 26' bietet den Vorteil der sehr günstigen Gebrauchtteile, ist aber eigentlich Out. Gute 26' Mäntel zu finden hat mich zuletzt 5 Monate und viel Glück gekostet.
> Was willst du den ungefähr ausgeben?


Ja das mit den Reifen kann zum Problem werden, ganz davon abgesehen wenn man selbst 27,5 fährt reicht es so eine Größe als Reserve vorzuhalten... Ggf kann man sogar Mal fix nen lrs Austauschen...


----------



## jgleuck (14. März 2021)

Ja, fahre selbst 27,5 aber kommt mir schon brutal vor, dass meinem Sohnemann vorzusehen . Ausgeben würde ich für Rahmen max. 400 €. Restlichen Komponenten sollen ja auch vernünftig sein.

@delphi1507: welcher Rahmen ist das? Gibt es den einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Ja, fahre selbst 27,5 aber kommt mir schon brutal vor, dass meinem Sohnemann vorzusehen . Ausgeben würde ich für Rahmen max. 400 €. Restlichen Komponenten sollen ja auch vernünftig sein.
> 
> @delphi1507: welcher Rahmen ist das? Gibt es den einzeln zu kaufen?


Das ist propain tyee in XS schwer zu finden ... Aber hat sich gelohnt! Sie traut sich jetzt Sache zu dir vorher undenkbar waren... 
Bewegtbilder gäb es über PN... 

Preis lag unter deinem Budget.. hat sie komplett selbst zusammen gebaut. Nur bremsen hab ich übernommen...


----------



## jgleuck (14. März 2021)

Ja, das ist genau das Problem. Viele von den Leuten die hier bzgl. Hardtail-Aufbau 26 Zoll schreiben, haben rahmen entweder irgendwo gebraucht geschossen oder noch rumliegen. Daher wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn jemand einen Hersteller kennt der momentan auch noch liefert


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

Hab ca 1/2 Jahr Bikemarkt und eBay beobachtet und dann durch Zufall den Rahmen in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden, Quelle war Seriös und einschlägig in der Szene bekannt, also gleich zugeschlagen...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. März 2021)

Es muss ja nicht neu sein, ich habe meiner Tochter für ihr Hardtail auch ein 26 Zoll Wrack gekauft, wo nur der Rahmen überblieb, und dann nach unseren Vorstellungen neu aufgebaut.
In 26 Zoll kann man schon ein paar Schnäppchen machen, gibt noch einige die ihre privaten Bestände an Teilen veräußern, man muß nur etwas Zeit mitbringen zum suchen.
Gerade an Gabeln gibts da einiges, meine Tochter fährt im Hardtail eine 2003 er Sid Team mit knapp 1400g und kindgerechten Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (14. März 2021)

Wenn du Aliexpress nicht scheust, dann findet man dort einen 14 Zoll Carbonrahmen der hier im Forum in letzter Zeit auch immer mal aufgetaucht ist. Dieser ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, identisch mit dem Cube Reaction Rahmen, welcher von meinem Sohn derzeit genutzt wird.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. März 2021)

Das wäre doch eine nette Basis:
Zerlegen Rahmen bearbeiten, entlacken und neue Farbe, Gabel zum Service, und dann mit den Wunschteilen wieder aufbauen.
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Holzkirchen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## 99er (14. März 2021)

Lapierre Raid 527 Mountainbike-Rahmen Men Disc 27,5 Neu
					

Lapierre Raid 527 MTB-Rahmen Sonderpreis nur 69.- und andere Rahmen für MTB und Rennrad von Norco, Felt, Merida aus Restposten neu!!!




					www.used-elitebikes.com
				




Da habe ich gerade Mangels lieferbarer Mworx-Rahmen (welcher meine eigentliche Wahl war) einen in 27.5er Raid 327 in XS gekauft und mit 26“ für meine Tochter (130 cm) aufgebaut. Passt gut mit 26“ und geht dann später auch mit 27.5“.



Gruß Jan


----------



## Binem (15. März 2021)

Ich habe lange über den Bikemarkt gesucht, und dann einen 44er  Red Bull Rahmen und einen 45er Posion Ethanol für meine Jungs aufgebaut. beide 10 kg mit je 4-500€ Einsatz. Perfekt für uns als Schul- und Alltagsrad (mit Ständer und Schutzblechen)


----------



## schwarzerRitter (15. März 2021)

Den Lapierre Rahmen hab ich mir auch geholt, liegt in S aber nur knapp unter 2kg.

Was leichteres in 14, 15, oder 16 Zoll sollte sich hier finden lassen https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail
27,5er Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern geht mMn gut. Tretlager kommt dadurch etwas tiefer was mit kürzeren Kurbeln aber kein Problem ist. Kettenstreben sind halt ein paar mm länger als nötig, gibt aber Schlimmeres.
@Gabeleinbauhöhe: 26er mit 110-120mm FW nehmen; 26er, 100mm mit Reverse Angel Spacer https://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/05°-angle-spacer-für-tapered-gabeln (gibt es auch für 1 1/8) oder 27,5er,  100mm nehmen.
(wenn der 27,5er Rahmen auf 100mm FW ausgelegt ist)


----------



## jgleuck (16. März 2021)

Hey, sorry für die verzögerte Rückmeldung. Ich hatte die letzten Tage Kontakt zu zwei Händlern u.a. SchlierseerBikeparts. Dort wurden mir folgende Rahmen vorgeschlagen:

https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail?lightbox=dataItem-kghs32s9

oder

https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail?lightbox=dataItem-khynlxav

Hier wurde mir gesagt, dass der Attention Rahmen vermutlich besser wäre wegen komfortablerrer Geometrie (kindgerechter). Der Reaction Pro hätter allerdings tapered Steuerrohr und PressFit Innnenlager. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie das dann bei dem Attention ist. Passt dann eine tapered Gabel da nicht rein?

Des Weiteren habe ich den Hersteller Dartmoor gefunden (Polen) der einiges an Rahmen im Programm hat. Hier wäre folgender Rahmen interessant:

https://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/enduro-trail/hornet-2021
https://www.bike24.de/p1359577.html

wobei es den auch noch anders geben muss, da man bei TrailToys den Rahmen auch für 26" findet (ich vermute mal älteres Modell 2020?)


https://www.trailtoys-shop.de/fahrradteile/rahmen-hardtail/41937/dartmoor-mtb-rahmen-hornet-26?c=280

oder

https://www.fahrrad.de/dartmoor-hor...cB&ev_chn=shop&campaign_detail=smart_shopping

Von Trek konnte ich noch den X-Caliber in XS finden:
https://www.hibike.de/trek-x-caliber-27-5-650b-mtb-rahmenkit-matte-trek-black-mod-2020-p7b425988fab294a0281457b501678fdb#var_17577166

Wobei der auch erst wieder in einigen Wochen lieferbar wäre.

Hier mal der Vergleich der Rahmengeometrien:


Cube Attention 14" (27,5)Cube Reaction Pro 14" (27,5)Dartmoor Hornet (27,5) in SDartmoor Hornet (26)Trek X-Caliber 2020 XS 13,5" (27,5)VPace Max 26"Reach374374405420376360Stack595595625565565582Seat Tube355355380330343330Preis149219299339399

Die Rahmendaten sagen beim Attention und Reaction die gleichen Maße, woher dann eine andere Geometrie grundlegend kommen soll ist mir nicht bekannt. Das Dartmoor in 27,5 ist ne Ecke größer, daher macht das vermutlich keinen Sinn oder? Als Vergleich habe ich mal das VPace mit rein genommen, welches man ja aber momentan nicht mehr bestellen kann. Ich denke der Rahmen gibt aber einen sehr guten Anhaltspunkt in welche Richtung es gehen sollte. Demnach würde das Trek X-Caliber sehr gut rein passen wobei der Stack mir doch schon sehr kurz vor kommt. Was meint ihr?

Den Hinweis mit dem Carbon-Rahmen habe ich auch mal verfolgt und folgenden gefunden: Link
Dort sind die Geometriedaten aber etwas anders angegeben. Unabhängig davon weiß ich nicht wie zuverlässig die Dinger sind und bei Kindern einen Carbon-Rahmen zu nutzen ist ebenfalls fraglich. Das Gewicht (sofern das stimmt) wäre natürlich nicht schlecht.

So, stellt sich nun nur die Frage, welcher Rahmen es wird. Was meint ihr? Lieber der Attention, der Reaction oder der X-Caliber? Der X-Caliber wäre mit Abstand der teuerste in der aufzählung und liegt in XS vermutlich bei run 2 kg. Zu den anderen konnte ich leider keine Gewichte finden aber ich vermute mal auch diese liegen bei rund 2 kg. Ich kann nicht einschätzen was für einen Rattenschwanz an dem nicht tapered Steuerrohr und Innenlager ohne PressFit hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (16. März 2021)

Das Gewicht (2,7kg) vom Hornet Rahmen hast du gesehen?
Der Stahlrahmen wiegt weniger https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1478889-sobre-fiver-27-5-gr-s-top-steel-is-real oder da wäre ja der Kania Rahmen noch deutlich darunter https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-26-zoller/rahmen-kania-twentysix-lackiert/356?c=44

Aber ich dachte der Rahmen soll leicht sein...
14" 27,5 Attention liegt auch zu Hause und hat ~1.750g.
Gabel mit tapered Schaft kann man montieren indem man eine untere, externe Lagerschale verbaut. Zusammen mit einer 26er 100mm Gabel passt dass dann von der Einbauhöhe wieder gut mit dem 27,5er Rahmen zusammen.

Welche Kurbe würdest du verbauen wollen?


----------



## jgleuck (16. März 2021)

Ja die Dartmoor-Dinger sind nicht leicht. Den Kania-Rahmen hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Kurbel habe ich mir noch gar nicht angesehen, so weit war ich noch gar nicht. Hast du Vorschläge? Von Kania gibt es ja eine, wobei ich mich da auch erst noch einlesen müsste wie sich die Kurbellänger verhält: https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-26-zoller/kurbel-isis-bcd76-narrowwide/364?c=44
Vor dem Hintergrund der Gewichte würde ich dann tatsächlich zu dem Attention tendieren, grad der der auch noch ne Ecke günstiger ist als der von Kania.


----------



## jgleuck (17. März 2021)

@schwarzerRitter hast du einen Vorschlag bzgl. Kurgellänge und Hersteller/Lieferant?


----------



## Binem (17. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> @schwarzerRitter hast du einen Vorschlag bzgl. Kurgellänge und Hersteller/Lieferant?


bei 140 cm Körpergröße wird meist Kurbel von 140mm bis maximal 150mm empfohlen. 152mm kann auch noch gehen.
Aktuell ist aber die Frage ob du ein 4 Kant Lager haben möchtest, oder eine Kurbel mit durchgängiger Welle. 4 Kant ist günstiger kann einfacher getauscht werden, auch in der Längenanpassung, ist aber aktuell schwer verfügbar.
aktuell verfügbar:








						EATDIRT! MTB-Kurbel für Kinderbikes
					

Kinder haben nur Spaß am Biken, wenn der rollende Untersatz auch passt. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Spätestens bei etwas längeren Ausfahrten hat der Spaß schnell ein Ende. Glücklicherweise haben das viele Hersteller auch erkannt. Gewicht und Geometrie sind hier die Zauberworte. Bei den...




					www.eatdirt.de
				



oder








						Kurbel direct mount
					

Die neue Kania Kurbel für Direct Mount. In Kurbellängen 127 mm, 140 mm und 152mm erhältlich. mit Kettenblatt wahlweise 28, 30 oder 32 Zähne…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				





bei 4 kant sieht es unwesentlich besser aus, ist aber wegen der Möglichkeit auf BMX Teile zurückzugreifen etwas mehr Auswahl
das zb 








						Jet BMX Square Taper Race Cranks
					

High Quality, affordable BMX race cranks suited to the younger rider who rides a Mini, Junior or Expert sized Race Bike and made to fit any standard Square Taper (JIS) BB. Constructed from a tough 6061 forged aluminium for great stiffness and power transfer with a 4-bolt (104BCD) pattern built...




					eu.sourcebmx.com


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. März 2021)

ich versuche mich daran zu orientieren: Körpergröße in cm = Kurbellänge in mm
Da die Kinder aber so schnell wachsen wie Unkraut eventuell auf die mittlere Länge des gedachten Zeitraums gehen (also zB Kind soll das Bike von 145 - 155cm nutzen => 150mm Kurbel)

Nehmen kann man gekürzte Erwachsenenkurbeln oder was fertiges kaufen (wenn wieder mal verfügbar)
zB https://www.ramlon-sports.de/ 





						Suntour Unisex – Erwachsene Kurbelgarnitur-2222870942 Kurbelgarnitur, schwarz, 152mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Suntour Unisex – Erwachsene Kurbelgarnitur-2222870942 Kurbelgarnitur, schwarz, 152mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				











						VPACE leichte Kinderkurbel
					

Kinderkurbel in kinder-spezifischen Längen von 105, 120, 135, 145, 155 oder 165 mm und einem schmalen Q-Faktor von lediglich 150 mm. Faustformel: Körpergröße in cm = Kurbellänge in mm, wobei generell eher auf- als abgerundet werden sollte. Lieferumfang: Kinderkurbel mit 30T CNC direct-mount...




					www.vpace.de
				








						Federleicht Kurbel 150mm SL - Federleicht Bike e.U.
					

Die in Österreich gefertigte Kurbelgarnitur 150 SL ist die flexibel einsetzbare Kurbelgarnitur im Jugendbereich. Die Abkürzung SL steht für Spiderless, also ohne Kettenblattstern - …




					www.federleicht-bike.com
				








						Hope Kid Kurbelgarnitur, 135 mm, Directmount, 68 mm Tretlager, schwarz | GO CYCLE
					

Hope Kid Kurbelgarnitur, 135 mm, Directmount, 68 mm Tretlager, schwarz



					www.gocycle.de
				




Bei Kurbeln mit 4 oder 5-Loch Aufnahme gehen halt nur gewisse Kettenblattgrößen (30Z zB bei 4-Loch ist das kleinste) und das muss zur Kassette und dem Einsatzgebiet passen.
Für Directmount Kurbel gibt es auch noch kleinere Kettenblätter.


----------



## OEMcomputer (17. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Hey, sorry für die verzögerte Rückmeldung. Ich hatte die letzten Tage Kontakt zu zwei Händlern u.a. SchlierseerBikeparts. Dort wurden mir folgende Rahmen vorgeschlagen:
> 
> https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail?lightbox=dataItem-kghs32s9
> 
> ...


Du soltest eher das Vpace Max 275 als Referenz nehmen.
Das 26er würde jetzt bei 1,40 vermutlich gut passen, aber nicht mehr lange...


----------



## jgleuck (22. März 2021)

Mal kurz als Rückmeldung. Ich habe nun den Cube Reaction Pro in 14" bei Schlierseer bestellt. Kurbel bin noch am Raussuchen. Innenlager wird ein BB92 Shimano XT. Schaltgruppe wird vorraussichtlich vorwiegend Shimano M7000er mit 11-48er Kassette. Beim vorderen Ritzel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie man das sinnvoll auswählt. Für Vorschläge wäre ich echt dankbar 

Ebenso wäre ich noch über Ideen hinsichtlich Federgabel dankbar. Die Problematik besteht ja darin, dass mit rund 40 kg nahezu keine Gabel bewegt werden kann. Habt ihr hier Empfehlungen?


----------



## Ivenl (22. März 2021)

Guck mal im Federgabel thread, dann wiederholen wir nicht alles hier, gibt ne Liste, es funktioniert echt schön viel bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (22. März 2021)

Kettenblatt: auch mal schauen was zB Vpace verbaut.
Mit 26 Zoll Rädern, 11-46 Kassette und 130 bzw. 152mm Kurbel hatten wir ein 30er KB








						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					www.ritzelrechner.de
				




Für Federgabeln gibt es hier einen Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/federgabel-fuer-kinder-austauschthread.913184/ Wir hatten eine R7 MRS und RS SID RL mit dünnerem Dämpfungsöl im Einsatz.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Mal kurz als Rückmeldung. Ich habe nun den Cube Reaction Pro in 14" bei Schlierseer bestellt. Kurbel bin noch am Raussuchen. Innenlager wird ein BB92 Shimano XT. Schaltgruppe wird vorraussichtlich vorwiegend Shimano M7000er mit 11-48er Kassette. Beim vorderen Ritzel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie man das sinnvoll auswählt. Für Vorschläge wäre ich echt dankbar
> 
> Ebenso wäre ich noch über Ideen hinsichtlich Federgabel dankbar. Die Problematik besteht ja darin, dass mit rund 40 kg nahezu keine Gabel bewegt werden kann. Habt ihr hier Empfehlungen?


Kettenblatt würde ich mit 30er anfangen...
Zur Gabel das ist eine rythem die bewegt sich selbst bei 30kg ordentlich siehe Foto... Mittlerweile wird  mit deutlich mehr Druck gefahren... Wäre.da.auch besser gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jgleuck (23. März 2021)

Ich brauche nochmals euer Schwarmwissen.

1. Kurbel:
Ich habe in dem Rahmen nun ein BB92 Innenlager. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welche Kurbeln da drin verbaut werden können. Der Standard wäre ja Shimano Hollowtech 2. Allerdings hattet ihr ja Vierkant vorgeschlagen. Wie geht das denn zusammen? Also worauf muss ich bei den Kurbeln achten um eine passende zu finden? Die Lange der Welle müsste ja dann auch zur Innenlagerbreite 92 passen oder nicht? Ebenfalls wäre die Frage der Kompatibilität das Kettenblatts zur Kassette (Shimano 7000er 11-46). (Ich weiß, dass es auch zu Kurbeln für Kinder einen einzelnen Threads gibt, jedoch fehlt mir das wissen ob diese Kurbeln bei meinem Rahmen/Lager passen)

2. Federgabel:
Der Gabelthread den es hier bereits gibt ist gut, jedoch geht es dort vorwiegend um 24 oder auch 26". Ich benötige ja aber eine Gabel die Laufräder mit 27,5" aufnehmen kann. Zudem kommt hinzu, dass viele der angegebenen Gabeln so für mich nicht auffindbar sind. Habt ihr konkrete Vorschläge mit Lieferant die für das Gewicht passen würden?

Ich wäre echt nochmals sehr dankbar über eure Hilfe.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

4 Kant kurbeln gehen soweit ich weiß nur mir einem "Patronenlager" mit 4kant Aufnahme zusammen, man möge mich Verrichtungen wenn ich Quatsch erzähle. 

Zur Gabel hatte ich schon was geschrieben war eine gebrauchte fox rythem, nicht weiter getunt hier aus dem Bikemarkt. War selbst überrascht wie gut die z.bm auf Bremswellen bei dem Gewicht arbeitet. Selbst nen Durchsschlag hat die hinbekommen, deswegen jetzt mehr Luft drinn...


----------



## jgleuck (24. März 2021)

Kurzes Update,

zwecks absolutem Mangel an kurzen Kurbeln insb. für HollowTech 2 BB92 aufm Markt, habe ich mich nun dazu entschieden eine SLX M7000er Kurbel zu kürzen. Glücklicherweise habe ich eine diy CNC Fräse zu Hause. Mal sehen, ob strukturell noch etwas am Gewicht zu machen ist. Wenn es geklappt hat schicke ich nen paar Bilder. Jetzt erst Mal auf Lieferung warten. 

Gabel bin ich leider immer noch nicht weiter gekommen. Die Rythm hat meist eine Federweg von 150/160 mm, etwas Overkill für so nen kleines Bike. Alle ansonsten empfohlenen Gabeln für Kinder sind zumeist alte Modelle die auf 26" ausgelegt sind. Des weiteren benötige ich ja 1 1/8 aus 1 1/2 zoll. Teilweise sind diese sogar noch mit V-Brake Aufnahme. Folgende Gabel habe ich nun gefunden:
 - RS Recon Gold TK solo Air 2015 für 191 €

Habt ihr Erfahrungen ob die Gabel geringe Gewichte ermöglicht durch minimalen Druck?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Kurzes Update,
> 
> zwecks absolutem Mangel an kurzen Kurbeln insb. für HollowTech 2 BB92 aufm Markt, habe ich mich nun dazu entschieden eine SLX M7000er Kurbel zu kürzen. Glücklicherweise habe ich eine diy CNC Fräse zu Hause. Mal sehen, ob strukturell noch etwas am Gewicht zu machen ist. Wenn es geklappt hat schicke ich nen paar Bilder. Jetzt erst Mal auf Lieferung warten.
> 
> ...


Pass bei der SLX kurbeln auf, ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist die hohl, da hätte ich kein Vertrauen mehr das das Gewinde dauerhaft hält, da wenig Wandstärke, hab es damals an einer kaputten ausprobiert. Und die geplante Kurbel dann entsprechend bis kurz davor gekürzt.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (24. März 2021)

Gabel: zB Manitou Marvel 27,5" Federgabel Comp TS Air 100mm weiß Schnellspanner tapered | eBay


----------



## jgleuck (24. März 2021)

@delphi1507 
Weißt du wieiviel mm ungefährer reduziert werden kann?

@schwarzerRitter 
Da du die Marvel vorgeschlagen hast gehe ich Mal davon aus dass diese auf geringe Gewichte eingestellt werden kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> @delphi1507
> Weißt du wieiviel mm ungefährer reduziert werden kann?
> 
> @schwarzerRitter
> Da du die Marvel vorgeschlagen hast gehe ich Mal davon aus dass diese auf geringe Gewichte eingestellt werden kann?


Müsste ich schauen, ob ich die alte Kurbel noch finde. Ich kann aber morgen die verbaute Kurbel messen, hab meine ich um die  3 oder 4mm stehen lassen. Hoffe es reicht morgen


----------



## raposa (26. April 2021)

Habt ihr schon einmal die Specialized Jynx und Pitch in XS angeschaut? Die kriegt man ja als Gesamtrad sehr günstig, aber ich konnte keine Gewichte finden um zu schauen, ob es ein guter Startpunkt wäre


----------



## Ivenl (26. April 2021)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal, das der Killer bei so günstigen Rädern sehr schwere lrs sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raposa (26. April 2021)

Ich denke, die meisten Komponenten würde man austauschen. Aber wenn ich für einen Kania-Rahmen 250€ zahle, wäre so ein Rad gebraucht für ~300€ nicht weit weg. Frage ist, ob der Rahmen eher bei 2kg oder auch bei 1,5kg ist.


----------



## jgleuck (10. Mai 2021)

Servus,

sorry, dass ich mich lange hier nicht mehr gemeldet hatte. Ich wollte das Rad erst Mal fertig aufbauen. Der Hobel ist nun fast fertig einzig mit der Schaltung habe ich meine ernsthaften Probleme. Erst Mal aber zum Bike selbst.

Der Rahmen ist nun ein 2019er Cube Reaktion Pro in 14" 27,5" Laufräder geworden. Mit den Maßen meines Sohnes (1,40 groß, Innenbeinlänge ca 66cm) passt es perfekt mit Sattel ganz unten. Wie ihr seht sind bislang nur einseitig Pedale dran, das Kürzen der Kurbel (SLX FC-M7000) steht leider noch aus. Die werde ich die nächsten Wochen auf meine Käsefräse spannen und Mal freudig weg fräsen, Mal sehen ob ich bei 155 mm bereits Hohlraum erreiche. Wenn ja kommt noch eine selbst gedrehte Hülse rein.

Federgabel ist nun eine RockShox Judy Gold RL Solo Air geworden. Daher konnte ich leider auch bereits vorhanden Laufräder nicht nutzen weshalb ich einen günstigen Satz (Hinten Schnellspanner, vorne 15x110 Steckachse vorne) bei TaylorWheels bestellt habe.

Bremshebel und Bremszylinder für vorn und hinten sind jeweils XT (M-8000). Ebenfalls Schaltung (1X11, Kettenblatt vorne 32Z).

Kassette ist eine 11-46 XT, Schaltwerk ein RD-M8000 Shadow.

Da wären wir nun auch schon beim Problem: Ich bekomme das Schaltwerk uns verrecken nicht so eingestellt, dass es zum 46er Ritzel genug Abstand hat. Im Gegenteil ist es sogar der Fall, dass der Käfig vom Schaltwerk am Kettenblatt hängen bleibt und der 1. Gang nicht eingelegt werden kann. Die B-Schraube ist bereits voll am Anschlag, das Schaltwerk kann ich also nicht weiter runter spannen. Ebenfalls habe ich es nun mit 2 Mio. unterschiedlichen Kettenlängen versucht in der Hoffnung, dass es ggf. daran liegt aber auch das klappt nicht. Kettenlänge habe ich nun so eingestellt, dass ich diese auf das größte Kettenblatt händisch gelegt habe und das Schaltwerk in die richtige Position (1. Gang) gedrückt habe. Dann die Kette so gespannt, dass das Schaltwerk noch etwas Luft zum Federn hat. Wie dem auch sei, auch das hilft nichts. Im 1. Gang ist der Zug am maximalen Ende. Der Aufnahmepunkt am Schaltwerk liegt maximal am Zugaustritt, also ist dort auch keine Luft mehr. Auch die obere Anschlagschraube ist weit genug draußen.
Also habe ich gedacht dass es evtl. am Schaltauge liegt. Das Original Cube hat das Schaltwerk offensichtlich ohne die Standard Schaltauge Verlängerung von Shimano montiert, also direkt. Gesagt, getan, Schaltwerk direkt montiert -Noch schlimmer. Geht schon nur noch hat scharf übers zweitgrößte Ritzel. Also alles anders Rum, schnell bei Amazon einen halbwegs gut bewertete Schaltauge Verlängerung geschossen. Ergebnis: Verlängerung absoluter Müll aber Erfahrung ist, dass das auch nicht wirklich hilft. (Bilder im Anhang zeigen wie das Schaltwerk steht, wenn Kette auf 46er Ritzel und Schaltwerk auf 1. Gang steht)











Ich muss mir also nun eingestehen dass ich uns verrecken zu dämlich bin ein popliges XT-Schaltwerk so einzustellen, dass es mit dem 11-46er Kassette funzt. 

Jetzt ist euer Schwarmwissen gefragt. Woran liegts? Habe ich was übersehen? Laut Beschreibung von Schaltwerk soll das bei 1-fach Schaltung bis 46 Zähne funzen.


----------



## Schnegge (11. Mai 2021)

Das ist doch ein direct mount Schaltauge, oder? Wenn ja, muss die schwarze Verlängerung vom Schaltwerk ab.


----------



## jgleuck (11. Mai 2021)

Das habe ich ja versucht. Bei direkter Montage und ohne die Verlängerung von Shimano wird das Problem noch schlimmer da das Schaltauge nicht weit genug runter kommt.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2021)

Mhh ich finde Position vom Schaltauge massiv ungewöhnlich. Bei alle Räder die ich hier habe sitzt das Loch für die Schaltung mehr oder weniger in Verlängerung unter der Achse. 
Mmhhh kurze online-Recherche schaut regulär aus... Auf den online Bildern ist aber dann auch ein directmount Schaltwerk verbaut....


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2021)

Noch zur Kurbel hab sie bei 157 oder 160mm gekürzt da ich bei eine defekten probe Kurbel sonst im holen Bereich gelandet wäre... Kann es morgen auch Mal genau messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jgleuck (11. Mai 2021)

@delphi1507: Directmount-Schaltwerk ist doch aber kein anderes Schaltwerk oder? Das selbe erreiche ich doch, in dem ich die Verlängerung die Standardmäßig dran ist, einfach weg lasse und es dann direkt am Schaltauge montiere. Genau das hatte ich ja aber versucht und das sah eben noch bescheidener aus.

Die genauen mm-Angaben zum Kürzen der Krubel wären top! Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> @delphi1507: Directmount-Schaltwerk ist doch aber kein anderes Schaltwerk oder? Das selbe erreiche ich doch, in dem ich die Verlängerung die Standardmäßig dran ist, einfach weg lasse und es dann direkt am Schaltauge montiere. Genau das hatte ich ja aber versucht und das sah eben noch bescheidener aus.
> 
> Die genauen mm-Angaben zum Kürzen der Krubel wären top! Danke im Vorraus.


Mit directmount hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigen müssen, da kann ich nichts zu sagen! Erinnere mich morgen früh Mal per PN an die Kurbel muss gleich los und hab nen langen Arbeitstag. Dann mess ich Mal genau an der gekürzten und wenn ich die kaputte noch finde mess ich auch da Mal genau nach.


----------



## tjm_ (11. Mai 2021)

jgleuck schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja versucht. Bei direkter Montage und ohne die Verlängerung von Shimano wird das Problem noch schlimmer da das Schaltauge nicht weit genug runter kommt.


Also die "Verlängerung" gehört da definitiv nicht hin. Zeig doch mal wie es aussieht, wenn du das korrigiert hast. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Schaltwerk für die 46er-Kassette freigegeben ist und dass es dann nur noch eine Einstellungssache ist.

t.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (11. Mai 2021)

Denke du brauchst das 148er Schaltauge https://www.bike24.at/p1186858.html und nicht das 149er.


----------



## jgleuck (11. Mai 2021)

@tjm_ : Werde es heute Abend nochmals direkt montieren und Fotos machen.
@schwarzerRitter : Wie hast du denn gesehen, dass das ein 149er Schaltauge ist?  Das 148er scheint ja eher direkt unterhalb der Achse nach unten zu verlängern anstatt nach hinten auszuladen. Erscheint mir sinnvoll. Die Angaben bei Bike24 sagen allerdings nicht, ob das Schaltauge mit dem Reaction Pro kompatibel ist. Dort ist nur das Hybrid aufgelistet.


----------



## tjm_ (11. Mai 2021)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Denke du brauchst das 148er Schaltauge https://www.bike24.at/p1186858.html und nicht das 149er.


Das 148er ist halt das normale. B-Link rausnehmen ist äquivalent, nur billiger.

t.


----------



## jgleuck (12. Mai 2021)

So, es hat nun doch geklappt. Irgendwie scheinen ich beim ersten Versuch einen Fehler gemacht zu haben bei der direkten Montage. Was genau man da falsch machen kann weiß ich auch nicht. Mit der richtigen B-einstellung geht es nun. Einzig die heftige Geräuschkulisse im 1. Gang macht mir Sorgen. Der Schräglauf der Kette ist echt heftig (Siehe Bilder). Ist das normal bei 1x11 oder ist das Einstellungssache?

Video mit Ton: Link


----------



## jgleuck (18. Mai 2021)

Kurzes Feedback zum Kurbel kürzen: Theorie hört sich erst Mal easy an, Praxis scheitert an zu weicher Käsefräse und beschissenen Gewindeschneidern. Also habe ich nun erst Mal eine "alte" 165er Kurbel montiert, Mal sehen ob es überhaupt dramatisch ist wenn der Sohnemann dann damit fährt. 

Die heftige Geräuschkulisse habe ich etwas abgemildert bekommen, da die Kette zu kurz war. Wirklich geil hört es sich aber noch immer nicht an. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mit denen https://www.wigglesport.de/lifeline-x-tools-pro-pedal-gewindebohrer das Gewinde geschnitten gekürzt hab ich grob mit flex und den Rest mit Schleifstein abgerundet.


----------



## Karup (12. Juli 2021)

Sorry für´s "Leichenfleddern", aber hat letztendlich alles geklappt?

Was hast du in etwa insgesamt gezahlt?

Überlege auch einen Reaction Race 27,5/15" (oder Access 16") zu holen und aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Juli 2021)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wurmlingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Eventuell was für dich?


----------



## Karup (13. Juli 2021)

Danke, ist zwar interessant, aber der Versand nach Österreich kostet runde 120€.
Habe aber eh Zeit, wird sich sicher in Ö auch was ergeben.


----------



## jgleuck (16. Juli 2021)

Erst Mal zu den Kosten:

Da ich vernünftige Komponenten haben wollte, ist der Großteil XT gewordenen. Das hat natürlich den Preis ordentlich getrriben. Eine Summe habe ich leider nicht gebildet, denke aber dass es knapp an den 1000 € war. Das Rad sollte dem Junior nun aber auch 2+ Jahre passen, und der nächste Junior steht auch schon bereit, von daher war das okay für mich. Ein weiterer Preistreiber war die Mangelware am Markt. Diese Situation hat sich ja bis heute noch immer nicht entschärft.

Zum Rad:
Probleme bereitet leider noch immer die Schaltung. Der Schräglauf der Kette war so heftig, dass ich doch Mal zum Freundlichen bin. Die sagten mir, dass mein Rahmen oder Kurbel keinen Boost Standard hat aber die Nabe?!?! Ganz geschnallt habe ich es nicht jedenfalls führt das dazu, dass das vordere Kettenblatt bei 1x11 zu weit draußen sitzt. Daher habe ich mir Hülsen gedreht und längere Kettenblattschrauben besorgt und das Kettenblatt damit um 5 mm näher an den Rahmen geschoben. Das ist nun tatsächlich etwas besser, hört sich aber im 1. Gang noch immer heftig an.

Die Gabel (glaube hatte ich schon in einem vorherigen Post erwähnt,) funktioniert bei meinem Sohn mit 35+ kg wunderbar. Kurbel habe ich nun eine kurze original slx dran. Selbst  kürzen Leif nicht so gut  und sämtliche Kinderkurbeln am Markt die gepasst hätten wären nicht verfügbar.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, ansonsten einfach weiter fragen.


----------



## Schnegge (16. Juli 2021)

War wohl anders rum: boost Kurbel auf non-boost Rahmen und non-boost Nabe. Ne boost Nabe wäre zu breit für euren Rahmen.


----------



## raposa (17. Juli 2021)

Gibt es die Kurbel überhaupt als Boost-Kurbel? Bei den Kurbel mit Sram-direct mount gibt es ja immer die mit 6mm Versatz für Non-boost, da ist es einfach es anzupassen. So wie ich es auf den Fotos sehen ist dein Blatt aber sehr weit außen, im Verhältnis zu dem Non-Boost an unserer China-Kurbel


----------

